# Dudas no resueltas en ningun lado con cargadores de baterias



## tiestomen (Jun 7, 2009)

hola bueno les iba a comentar que tengo ciertas dudas las cuales nadie ha resuelto y todos dicen cosas diferentes y no se ponen de acuerdo y nada mas se van por la tangente a la hora de explicar, dan una explicacion pero no es nada objetiva se echan el choro y uno queda peor que como estaba antes

bueno mis dudas eran:

*para recargar una bateria es necesario un mayor voltaje o una mayor corriente?
  es decir si quiero cargar una batteria de 12v a 7a (Ni-Cd)es necesario que voltaje? y que amperaje?
escuche que existen metodos de carga y que asi como se cargan asi se descargan de rapido alguien podria describirmelos porfavor?

*puedo recargar la bateria con un eliminador comun que me entrega 800mA a 12V o es necesario una corriente mayor o un voltaje mayor? existe alguna formula? se quemaria el eliminador? 

segun me dijeron que es es necesario una corriente mayor a 7A o 7A exactos,que el voltaje debe de ser mayor
y que segun se quemaria porque demanda mas corriente del eliminador asi que ustedes que dicen?

*existe alguna formula para dejar las baterias cierto tiempo sin hincharlas o explotarlas o que la temperatura se eleve?

*segun yo en cualquier circuito, la corriente es como la gasolina de un automovil y el voltaje como su acelerador estare en lo correcto?

desde el df muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

"para recargar una bateria es necesario un mayor voltaje o una mayor corriente"

Ninguna de las dos, todo depende del tipo de bateria. Hay algunos tipos que se cargan con una corriente constante y luego pasan a una segunda fase de carga a tensiòn constante. Te recomiendo que busques el "ciclo de carga" de tu tipo de bateria.

"puedo recargar la bateria con un eliminador comun que me entrega 800mA a 12V o es necesario una corriente mayor o un voltaje mayor? existe alguna formula? se quemaria el eliminador?"

Con cualquier eliminador se podría... si quisieras podrías usar uno de 50mA pero llevaría mucho mas tiempo...
No existen fórmulas 
Si conectas el eliminador directamente es probable que se queme...

"segun me dijeron que es es necesario una corriente mayor a 7A o 7A exactos,que el voltaje debe de ser mayor
y que segun se quemaria porque demanda mas corriente del eliminador asi que ustedes que dicen? "

Que el que dijo esto no sabe y no deberías seguir sus consejos... la baterias se cargan generalmente a una corriente menor a la nominal para no causar un envejecimiento prematuro.


"existe alguna formula para dejar las baterias cierto tiempo sin hincharlas o explotarlas o que la temperatura se eleve?"

Cargarlas con una corriente baja...

*segun yo en cualquier circuito, la corriente es como la gasolina de un automovil y el voltaje como su acelerador estare en lo correcto? 
Mmm...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 7, 2009)

hola, lo que te voy  a decir es la verdad y solo la verdad, asi que podes confiar tranquilo (asi quedaron varias embarazadas      ).

si bien hay baterias "especiales" que son mas delicadas que otras , por que como habras escuchado hoy dia hay baterias no solo de plomo - acido, sino que tambien de arseniulo de galio, kriptonita, niquel -kadmio y rarezas por el estilo, las cuales conviene ojear alguna hoja de datos para ver que recomendaciones hace el fabricante .

PERO EL CONCEPTO GENERAL AQUI VA :

una bateria es como un balde si vemos la analogia con el agua, o como un capacitor si vemos la analogia mas cercana (la misma electricidad) .

mira el dibujo que te hice, veras como es la cosa .

corriente ?si queres cargar la bateria tenes que entregarle corriente , energia, es igual que si decis "quiero cargar el tanque de nafta" .
tenes que darle nafta .
fijate que para mandar la nafta al tanque necesitas empujar la nafta hacia el tanque, el surtidor tiene una bomba, hay que hacer fuerza hacia donde queres que vaya la nafta.


Tension ?
como ves en el dibujo es bastante logico, si queres que se produzca una circulaciuon de corriente HACIA la bateria deberas tener vos una fuente de una tension MAYOR que la que pretendes que tenga la bateria.


Con cuanta corriente la cargo ? cuanta tension ? cuanto de que ?
en todos lados dice que hay que cargar a la bateria con amor, nada de a los palos, eso hay que mirar la hoja de datos, lo de los amperes de la bateria (12v 50 amper/hora ) es la capacidad que almacena.
en general se recomienda cargar a la bateria en forma suave, o sea con una corriente mucho menor que la capacidad que almacena (en el ejemplo si es una bateria de 50 A/h se recomienda cargarla con 5 amper hora DURANTE 10 HORAS ).
a veces hay gente que esta apurada y quiere cargarla mas rapido, por eso hacen cargadores rapidos .
hay baterias que no son felices con una carga rapida y otras que estan preparadas para que les den "una rapidita"    

como dijimos el ejemplo del capacitor es un buen ejemplo.
si un capacitor cargado lo descargas con una R= 100K tardara un determinado tiempo en descargarse.
si lo descargas con una R= 10K se descargara 10 veces mas rapido.
eso vale tambien para la carga.

son conceptos sencillos nada raro .
si ves que te cuesta es que te faltan cosas basicas de electricidad, lee tranquilo por ahi .

pero el concepto es este que te pongo , ..mas que el concepto, es asi comos e hace.

saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 7, 2009)

baterias de kriptonita? NOO, me parece que mirás muchos dibujos animados!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 8, 2009)

vos andas medio atrasado , superman lo dan ya con gente de carne y hueso, lso dibujitos ya son viejos .  
PD: las de arseniulo de galio no te extrañaron ?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2009)

Hola.
Hay diferentes tipos de baterías, cada una con sus particularidades en lo referente a la carga, pero en todas se cumple lo siguiente:
Si la corriente de carga es el 10% de la corriente máxima de la batería, esta se debe aplicar durante 14 horas como máximo.

En lo concerniente al eliminador de pilas o adaptador CA/CC (AC/DC) para cargar una batería, es factible.
Por ejemplo, si tienes adaptador de 12V entre 800mA y 1000mA, puedes cargar una batería de 12V /7A.
Para asegurarte de que el adaptador no se malogre pon un resistencia de 1 ohm 5W entre el adaptador y la batería y el voltaje en la resistencia debe ser 0.8 V como máximo (para 800mA) y menos de 1V (para 1000mA), si obtienes valores mayores, aumenta la resistencia hasta que logres los valores adecuados y así tener el 10% de la corriente máxima de la batería.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bkr (Jun 8, 2009)

si no conoces el tipo de bateria toma nota de el amp. de tu bateria y cargala con un voltaje
igual y un amp entre c/10 a c/15. 10-15 horas


----------



## tiestomen (Jun 9, 2009)

ok entonces las cosas quedaron asi:

a ver entonces a quien le hago caso?  

fernandob:
Tension ?
como ves en el dibujo es bastante logico, si queres que se produzca una circulaciuon de corriente HACIA la bateria deberas tener vos una fuente de una tension *MAYOR* que la que pretendes que tenga la bateria.

elaficionado:
si tienes adaptador de *12V* entre 800mA y 1000mA, puedes cargar una batería de *12V* /7A.

bkr:
si no conoces el tipo de bateria toma nota de el amp. de tu bateria y cargala con un voltaje
igual 

mis baterias son nuevesitas y no las he descargado por completo pero no quiero que exploten o les pase algo que acorte su tiempo de vida a y otra cosa una vez descargadas se pueden mantener asi? descargadas? o se secan?
gracias otra vez y esperando su re-respuesta


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2009)

tenes razon, cada quien pone lo que se le canta...........paque me caliento en hacer una explicacion clarita ....


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola.
El voltaje siempre tiene que ser mayor, y se usa un limitador de corriente, que generalmente es una resistencia.
El adaptador de 12V sin carga tiene 16V.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2009)

Para una batería de plomo ácido , incluidas las de gel , la carga completa es a 13,8 Volts (12 Volts se considera media carga) , así que para lograr 13,8 Volts y además vencer los "potenciales de oxidación" necesitás que la fuente (con limitador de corriente que puede ser una simple resistencia para no quemarlo) o cargador tengan un mínimo de 15 o 16 Volts en vacío.

El otro día agarro una Maxell Lithium y la pongo a cargar con una fuente de corriente constante. Cómo es de 2/3 de ampere lo pongo en unos 50mA , al rato paso y la toco y estaba que volaba , cómo estaba en la cocina la tiro dentro del freezer a ver si la salvaba de explotar. Y se salvó . Y quedó cargada   . Me fijo en el Buscador y es "incargable" de lithium thionyl chloride (una especie de Kriptonita   ?), no era Li-ion  ops: . Si hubiera explotado en el freezer son ultra tóxicas , así que zafé  

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...t&prev=/search?q=maxell+lithium+er17/33&hl=es

Saludos


----------



## sevset (Jun 9, 2009)

que tal. ya que se esta tocando el tema, seria bueno comentar los efectos que tienen distintos tipos de baterias porque, incluso existen unas que   "pierden la memoria".    


suerte.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2009)

se llaman baterias Alzheimer.


----------



## sevset (Jun 9, 2009)

Peor que esas ninguna!


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 10, 2009)

bueno, esto lo saqué del Boylestad, al menos para saber en que caso aplica uno u otro criterio en cuanto a cargas

Baterías Ni-Cd (las de 1.2V recargables)

Estas tienen el efecto memoria, si se recargan continuamente después de usarlas poco, las baterías comienzan a "creer"  que son unidades de corta duración, y si en el otro extremo, se hacen varias descargas completas, su tiempo de vida se acorta. Su modo de carga es con una fuente de corriente constante, cuyo voltaje terminal se mantiene estable durante todo el ciclo de carga, la capacidad de la batería  se incrementa casi linealmente durante la mayor parte del ciclo de carga, además estas se calientan cuando se cargan, entre menor sea el nivel de capacidad de la batería cuando se carga, mayor será la temperatura de la misma. Al aproximarse la batería a su capacidad nominal, la temperatura de la celda se acerca a la ambiente

Baterías ácido - plomo (de los automóviles)

Suministran corrientes elevadas durante un corto tiempo (horas), su mecanismo de carga es con una fuente de voltaje constante, que permite que la corriente varíe según el estado de la batería

Al menos así deben quedar menos dudas sobre solo dos tipos de baterías


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2009)

generador de corriente cte. puede ser para baterias :
obvio que pinta para las de poca potencia.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2009)

Eso NO es corriente constante, a medida que se carga la bateria la diferencia de potencial en los extremos de la resistencia disminuye, por lo tanto la corriente va disminuyendo.
Para una fuente de corriente constante existen muchas alternativas, entre ellas (y la más sencilla) es usar el LM317...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2009)

En la época de Matusalén (válvulas de vacío), una fuente de un voltaje bastante elevado en serie con una resistencia bastante elevada , era considerada una arcaica fuente de corriente constante . . . o cuasi


----------



## felixls (Jun 11, 2009)

Hay diferentes métodos, te describo un resumen de un proyecto que estoy haciendo en:

http://sergiols.blogspot.com

Análisis de carga/descarga de baterías NiCd y NiMh

La carga es el proceso de restaurar la capacidad original a una batería descargada. Con el fin de lograr una mayor vida útil, se debe cargar con el método apropiado.

Se usan varios métodos para cargar celdas recargables:

1. Carga de corriente rápida: 1CmA (temperatura de carga rápida: 0 C a 40 C). Para lograr controlar y detener la carga rápida, se recomienda cargar a más de 0.5CmA pero menos de 1CmA. La carga de baterías a más de 1CmA puede causar que se active la ventilación de seguridad por el aumento de la presión interna de las baterías, causando fuga de electrolítos. Cuando la temperatura de las baterías se detecta por un termistor u otro tipo de sensor, y su temperatura está bajo 0 C o sobre los 40 C al comienzo de la carga, se debe realizar una carga flotante, en lugar de una carga rápida. Una carga rápida se debe detener cuando cualquiera de los valores descriptos más abajo alcanza el nivel señalado:


    * Control del límite voltaje superior: Aprox. 1.8V/celda. Este método de carga se cambia a flotante si el voltaje de la batería alcanza aproximadamente 1.8V/celda debido a problemas o funcionamiento incorrecto de alguna naturaleza.

    * Valor de dV/dt (o corte por delta pico): 5 a 10mV/celda. Cuando el voltaje de la batería cae de su pico un 5 a 10mV/celda durante la carga rápida, está se debe detener, y el método de carga se debe cambiar a flotante.

    * Valor de dT/dt (o corte por temperatura): 1 a 2 C/min. Cuando un aumento en la temperatura de batería por unidad de tiempo se detecta en el termistor u otro tipo de sensor de temperatura durante la carga rápida, y el aumento de temperatura es detectado por el sensor, la carga rápida debe detenerse y el método de carga cambiarse a flotante.

    * Tiempo límite: 90 minutos.



2. Para cargar baterías excesivamente descargadas, primero aplicar carga flotante para que la corriente fluya, y luego proceder con la carga rápida una vez que el voltaje de la batería se elevó.
Voltaje inicial para carga rápida: Aprox. 0.8V/celda con una corriente de 0.2 ~ 0.3 CmA.

Requisitos:


    * Espera inicial: 10 minutos. Esto previene que los circuitos de detección de dV/dt se active por el tiempo especificado al comienzo de la carga rápida. Sin embargo, la detección dT/dt puede estar activa en este periodo. Esto es necesario para baterías que fueron dejadas sin carga durante mucho tiempo o fueron excesivamente descargadas, etc. La espera inicial es necesaria para prevenir que la carga se detenga (para prevenir malos funcionamientos) debido a pseudos -dV/dt.

    * Corriente flotante o de mantenimiento: 0.033 a 0.05 CmA. Cuando el flujo de corriente es alto, la temperatura de las baterías aumenta, causando que las características de la batería se deterioren.

    * Tiempo de carga rápida: 60 minutos.

    * Tiempo total: 10 a 20 horas. Sobrecargar una batería NiXX, aun en carga flotante o de mantenimiento, causa el deterioro en las características de las baterías. Para prevenir la sobrecarga por carga flotante o cualquier otro método, se debe proveer de un temporizador para regular el tiempo total de carga.



Análisis de carga/descarga de baterías SLA (Sealed Lead-Acid) Plomo-Ácido

A diferencia de las baterías NiXX, este tipo de baterías se cargan a voltajes fijos en lugar de corrientes fijas.

Método de carga:
1. Verificar si la batería.
2. Si está bien, iniciar la carga a corriente constante a capacidad/10.
3. Cuando el voltaje alcance 2.55V/celda cambiar a carga por voltaje constante a 2.45V/celda.
4. Si la corriente cae por debajo de capacidad/20 entonces cambiar a carga flotante.
5. Cargar en forma flotante a 2.25V/celda por tiempo indefinido (máximo recomendable 20 horas).

Requisitos:

Una batería SLA no debería descargarse a menos de 1.5V/celda.
Voltaje máximo para baterías SLA es de 3V/celda.

Análisis de carga/descarga de baterías LiPO (litio polímero) y LiIon(ion de litio)

Método de carga:
1. Corriente constante hasta 1C hasta que el voltaje alcance los 4.2V/celda.
2. Corriente constante a 4.2V/celda hasta que la corriente caiga a la capacidad / 15.
3. Carga flotante a capacidad / 30 por 30 minutos.

Requisitos:
Una batería LiPO no debería descargarse a menos de 2.5V/celda.
Voltaje máximo para baterías LiPO (litio polímero) es de 4.5V/celda.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Eso NO es corriente constante, a medida que se carga la bateria la diferencia de potencial en los extremos de la resistencia disminuye, por lo tanto la corriente va disminuyendo.
> Para una fuente de corriente constante existen muchas alternativas, entre ellas (y la más sencilla) es usar el LM317...



quien no analiza................cae.......
a muchos les gusta complicar lo simple y se olvidan los conceptos.

veamos:
fuente de simples 12vcc para cargar una pila de 1,2 v., me dice la data que la cargue con 100 mA 
supongamos que la pila este muy descargada (1v)  

VR = 11v  dividido 100mA = 110 ohms .........usaremso una de 120 ohms para no complicar   

asi que  11v / 120 ohms = 91,7 mA

y cuando la bateria  este casi cargada tendra 1,5v ...........o sea que en la R caeran :
12 - 1,5 = 10,5v

10,5 / 120 ohms=  87,5 mA 

91,7 mA ...............................87,5 mA ......................min...max...........92..........88 .........gran cambio ?
o pequeño cambio ?  

generador de corriente constante para mi , bajo las condiciones descriptas . 

ah.........y si la pila esta en corto ?
12/120= 100mA .
nada se quema y sigue siendo casi constante.

habla la datasheet de las pilas acerca de que tiene que tener una presicion hyuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa ! del 0,1 % ?

los principios basicos son los mismos hoy que en la epoca de matusalen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2009)

Claro don Fer , vos entendés de que hablo , lo puse para los muchachos más jóvenes , no existian ni el 555 ni el 317 , pero si existían las fuentes de corriente casi constantes   .


----------



## sevset (Jun 11, 2009)

Que tal. muy completa la información y vale la pena continuar. me parece que se esta tocando un tema donde en la mayoria de la gente (incluso tecnicos), existe confusion. cuantas veces hemos escuchado: " compre esta bateria para mi automovil y se descarga facilmente" o " esta bateria es enorme pero obtengo poca corriente" etc. por mi parte prepararé algo sobre bancos de baterias serie o paralelo y sus cargadores correspondientes donde, se manejan grandes cantidades de amperes (comunmente utilizados en montacargas, maquinaria de elevacion y hasta en automoviles).



suerte.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 11, 2009)

Bueno pero es constante o no?... no.  
Supone que tengas un pack de 3 baterias de Li-Ion las cuales el limite de descarga está en los 9V y el superior en los 12,6V... ahi no es nada constante... a eso es a lo que iba. Y ni hablar si son más celdas en serie..


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2009)

hagggg !  
si es por querer ganarla : dale , la ganaste .

pero (de nuevo ) si lees , veras:

+VCC>>> Vbat.

m epodrias haber dicho otra cosa (aunque tambien lo mencione) como la potencia desperdiciada en R. dadas las condiciones mencionadas, lo cual lo limita a cargadores de mA  .............pero no.......


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Alguien sabe como realizar un cargador para baterias con diferentes voltajes(cargador universal) y automatico es decir de flote


----------



## reydante2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

yo hice uno automatico, pero como aria para conectar baterias con diferentes voltajes, tendria que hacer vaarios de estos circuitos diseñados para otros voltajes, este circuito lo diseñe para12v y para 24v como los meto para seleccionar mediante un selector 12v o 24v tendria que tener 2 transformadores o una fuente de pc funcionaria?


----------



## fender (Ene 11, 2013)

Buen dia a todos DIOS los bendiga!!
tengo una duda con respecto a los cargadores de pilas es que cuando se deja cargando las baterias
(ya sean de litio,o cualquier otro quimico) y despues de que se terminan de cargar y uno las deja conectadas que les pasa a las pilas?? se descomponen si uno las deja mucho tiempo asi?? ejemplo como la bateria de las laptop que se estan usando y se deja el cargador conectado a la laptop que es lo que le sucede a la bateria?? muchas gracias!!


----------



## opamp (Ene 11, 2013)

Hay un parámetro que se conoce como voltaje de flotación, busca por ahí.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2013)

fender dijo:


> Buen dia a todos DIOS los bendiga!!
> tengo una duda con respecto a los cargadores de pilas es que cuando se deja cargando las baterias
> (ya sean de litio,o cualquier otro quimico) y despues de que se terminan de cargar y uno las deja conectadas que les pasa a las pilas?? se descomponen si uno las deja mucho tiempo asi?? ejemplo como la bateria de las laptop que se estan usando y se deja el cargador conectado a la laptop que es lo que le sucede a la bateria?? muchas gracias!!



Depende, si el cargador no es malo/ peor que malo, debería de desconectar él solo.
De hecho el cargador de las baterías de litio está físicamente dentro de la batería, lo que está fuera es una fuente de alimentación.
La batería del ordenador portátil lleva siempre el cargador incorporado, la puedes dejar enchufada de por vida sin problemas.
Lo que si que indican los fabricantes es que eso no les favorece porque estarán mas calientes por el calor del funcionamiento del PC.


----------

